# Creamed honey...what to do?



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought a tub of creamed honey at Trader Joe's a few days ago to put on waffles for ds. He seemed to like it okay, but not as much as he likes butter on them. So now that I have it home (it's about a 10oz tub), I have no idea what else to do with it! (I think I shopped hungry...bad girl.







)

Any ideas?


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

On toast, on bread, directly from the tub on a spoon.









Spread on a slice of poundcake sounds delicious, but I'm sure it's illegal.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Oh, as icing on cupcakes or muffins.







:


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

I second directly from the tub with a spoon.

If you want to be really decadent, dip the spoon in peanut butter first







:


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Make some Chai tea and sweeten it with honey







Repeat every day until all of the honey is gone


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Peanut butter and honey sandwiches!!! YUM. Or put it in tea. Or biscuits. Or toast.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Welsh honey gingerbread!


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Welsh honey gingerbread!









: Yum! Recipe?

Thanks all for your suggestions


----------

